# Double sink back up



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

My second basin backs up when the disposal is turned on. Just does it for a second but can really shoot out a mess quick. 
Keep meaning to have my plumber over for a beer but I always forget when I see him.:laughing:

What is causing it to back up. Heres what it looks like under there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

So my wife has been on me about this for few weeks. I just went and looked and it also looks like all the joints are leaking. They tightened about a quarter turn. Wish she mentioned that to.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I hate those tee fittings with a disposal unit. If you can put a Y in there, I'd bet a six-pack of _modelo especial_ it stops doing that. Also, that tee might not have a divider in it. It stops the backsplash some, but also slows flow way down. Again, that's why I always go with a tee if I can.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

The tubular tee has a one way baffle in it, and it is installed upside down.

Or you can follow the advice of the plumber wanna be GC.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

wow what a mess...the baffel T is up side down you should get your plumber over there to correct it...along with the non flanged tail piece commin out of the sink basket


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Ill have to get him over here. The whole setup looked pretty hokey to me. The pipe feels like the crap you pick up from Home cheapo or lowes. The Plumber who did the under floor and the rest of the house closed his shop in the middle of my build. One of his old guys came and finished the trim for me. Looked bas akward but it worked untill she ground up some stuff, oh and apparently used the sink at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

So I turned everything around. Its obvious theres a baffle in the T, it was shooting right toward the basin. It gets better, neither of the strainers have putty on them. I at least have it shooting down now. Ill have to get the the plumber over to redo this cluster.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Killer and REX.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Killer and REX.


You're welcome.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

You have the parts just do it yourself. Take a rag and clean everything up and install the right way. Go buy a small container of putty and put the basket on.

You must have some me mechanical ability. Just do it and be done with it.

Mike


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> You have the parts just do it yourself. Take a rag and clean everything up and install the right way. Go buy a small container of putty and put the basket on.
> 
> You must have some me mechanical ability. Just do it and be done with it.
> 
> Mike


He's missing a flanged tailpiece and washer.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> He's missing a flanged tailpiece and washer.


I thought he said he had it all back together.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

So are the pieces I have the same parts you'd use.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2010)

I put it back together and there's no leaks. I'll take another pc when I get home. I'm plenty capable just not sure of the right way.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

you need to turn the T around and get a flanged tailpiece and a top hat


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not a plumber, but I can translate. :laughing:

You need a flanged tailpiece and a washer which will come out of the basket (strainer). The other pieces are just extensions which are all installed upside down as well as the piece where the disposal line hooks in.

In Illinois, our code calls for separate traps for each side of the sink when a disposal is involved and connecting the dishwasher waste to the disposal is not OK.

I think this code is in place here to eliminate the exact problem you have with the disposal spitting waste up through the basket.

Correct me if I'm wrong rex, KTS, and Mike.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> I'm not a plumber, but I can translate. :laughing:
> 
> You need a flanged tailpiece and a washer which will come out of the basket (strainer). The other pieces are just extensions which are all installed upside down as well as the piece where the disposal line hooks in.
> 
> ...


nah you dumbed it up pretty good :thumbup:

as for illinois code i dont follow it


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> I'm not a plumber, but I can translate. :laughing:
> 
> You need a flanged tailpiece and a washer which will come out of the basket (strainer). The other pieces are just extensions which are all installed upside down as well as the piece where the disposal line hooks in.
> 
> ...


IL code mimics the instructions of the garbage disposal manufacturer to use cold water only to flush a disposal.

Under Chicago code there would have to be a minimum of two vented openings for that set-up, and three if the building is over four usable stories, I have never plumbed a kitchen sink without three separate vented openings, each fixture requires it's own vented outlet and you have three fixtures in that pic.


----------

